
Todorant – a smart todo app that tricks your brain into completing tasks - phatphuc
https://sideprojects.net/posts/ugZ55GHCBimcC5jAD/todorant-smart-todo-app-that-tricks-brain-into-completing
======
eps
Mods, the actual link is [https://todorant.com/](https://todorant.com/)

This points at sideprojects.net, that points at medium.com that points at
vc.ru (though in Russian) and apparently it's about guy's post on how he read
20 books and made 7 projects (mostly Telegram bots) in one year. Then, one
link there goes to his blog, where you _can_ finally find a link to this
"smart todo app".

~~~
mlatu
oof, thank you for your effort to find the actual link

------
jasode
_> Todorant is a plain vanilla todo list with one single catch. Every action
and feature was carefully weighted and tested using cognitive psychology. I
have used the decades of studies and packed them into a single simple silver-
bullet productivity tool. Todorant tricks your mind into doing more good
actions and less bad actions. It builds positive habits and gets rid of bad
behaviour._

Can anyone share the specific "cognitive psychology tricks" encoded into this
product that costs $60/year?

~~~
jshprentz
In this Medium article[1], Nikita Kolmogorov describes the rules he embedded
in Todorant. The rules are ...

\- As soon as you think of a task (e.g. you get an email) you should add it to
your task list — and then archive this email away from the inbox.

\- If you are going to spend less that 2 minutes completing the task — do it
right away.

\- Tasks should be simple, clear, short, specific, actionable.

\- Spend a couple of days organizing everything and every thought you own.

\- Every task should either have an exact date or a specific month (but not
the current month) to complete; you should not have any tasks without specific
month or date to complete them.

\- Do day planning every morning. Do week planning every Monday morning. Do
month planning every first day of the month morning.

\- Don’t feel ashamed and add completed tasks to the todo list marked
completed.

\- Complete unpleasant tasks (frogs) in the morning.

\- Focus on only one task at a time.

[1] [https://medium.com/@nikitakolmogorov/how-i-
launched-7-produc...](https://medium.com/@nikitakolmogorov/how-i-
launched-7-products-in-1-year-efe542b1f8b6)

~~~
kimi
Like every set of rules, they work if you follow them. Like, you know the
secret of a successful diet is not eating all that junk you gulp down every
day. The secret of quitting cigarettes is not smoking them. But you still do.
So what? where is the magic powder that makes this happen in todorant? Do they
send a couple of mafia hitmen to make sure you're not having a quick smoke in
the parking lot, like in that old Stephen King novel?

------
andreareina

        SIGN IN
        (you are already registered)
    

I most certainly am not.

------
dawg-
No thanks. I actually don't want to sign up for my brain to be tricked into
doing anything. Please leave my brain alone

